# Was ist ein Referenztyp?



## Han (6. Jun 2006)

Hallo....Titel sagt alles....Was versteht man unter einem Referenztyp?

Wenn z.b. da steht: aktueller Typparameter muss ein Refernztyp sein...was heißt das?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## André Uhres (7. Jun 2006)

Han hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..aktueller Typparameter muss ein Refernztyp sein...was heißt das?..


Das heisst es darf kein einfacher Datentyp sein (wie z.B. int, double oder boolean). 
Es muss ein Klassen-Typ, Array-Typ oder Schnittstellen-Typ sein.


----------



## Han (7. Jun 2006)

Hallo....danke...was ist ein Schnittstellentyp?

mfg,
Hannes


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Jun 2006)

Wenn du irgendwo einen Schnittstellentyp (Als Typ ein Interface) angibst,
so kannst du in diesem Kontext nur auf die Methoden des Interface
zugreifen.

Ich hoffe du weißt was ein Interface (Schnittstelle ist)  :shock: 

Ansonsten:  :###


----------

